# Sticky  Blue Power Ear Wash



## cshellenberger

Blue Power Ear Wash

INGREDIENTS: 

16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol 


4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder 


16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% 

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. 

Please shake this solution every time you use it to mix the Boric Acid Powder. Either a baby ear syringe or a plastic squirt bottle work well for putting the solution in the ear. 

DIRECTIONS FOR USE: 

Evaluate condition of ears before treating and if the are inflamed and sore do not attempt to pull hair or clean out ear at all. Just flush and then wait until inflammation is gone, which will be about two days. Warm the solution and shake the bottle each time before using. The dogs will accept the treatment much better if you warm it up for them. 

Flood the ear with solution (gently squirt bottle). 

Massage gently, wipe with 100% cotton pad. 

On first treatment: flood the ear twice, wipe with a pad, and leave alone without massage. 

The dog will shake out the excess, which can be wiped with a tissue. (Note: the Gentian Violet does stain fabrics so you're best to do this outdoors.) 

Treat 2x per day for the first week to two weeks, depending upon severity of ears. 

After the 2nd or 3rd day you can clean out the ear with a tissue or cotton pad. 

Treat 1x per day for the next 1-2 weeks. 
Treat 1x per month (or even less frequently, depending on the dog).


----------

